

Spawnfest just got some pretty interesting prizes (#erlang) - yrashk

http://spawnfest.com/<p>The 48 hour coding competition featuring Erlang (Spawnfest) now has prizes such as free access to Erlang factories, a free ebook from O'Reilly from all participants, $500 in free O'Reilly books to the winner, Free manning books, cowboy hats, Argentinian wine, and more!<p>The contest aims to let people flex their Erlang muscles and showcase awesome things they can do, but also aims to bring the community together and boost the interest towards the language. Teams of one to four members can subscribe to the contest by submitting the required info to our form (http://spawnfest.com/take-part/). Note that if you don't have a team and do not want to be a team of one, we have another form to help find potential teammates (http://spawnfest.com/find-a-team/).<p>The contest commences at midnight Saturday 9th of July, 2011 00:00:00 GMT+0 and ends on Sunday 10th of July, 2011 23:59:59 GMT+0. The full set of rules is available at http://spawnfest.com/rules/<p>Our judging team is:<p>Bob Ippolito, CTO and co-founder of Mochi Media Inc;<p>Justin Sheehy, CTO at Basho Technologies;<p>Robert Virding, Co-Inventor of Erlang and Erlang Solutions Principal Language Expert;<p>Ulf Wiger, CTO of Erlang Solutions.<p>We're awaiting your participation!
======
chops
I had just heard about this today, and I'm excited to give this a shot, but
I'm struggling right now to pick a project I think is cool.

I'll probably end up trying my hand at an Erlang-based game of some sort with
the Nitrogen Web Framework.

